# Removing garlic skins



## Durgan (Jan 21, 2015)

Removing garlic skins
Garlic skins are removed by placing in a Folger coffee container and  shaken for 30 seconds. This container is ideal since it has two  protrusions into the cylinder which are perfect for bumping the clove  and removing the skins.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2015)

That sounds good for large amounts, but if I just use a clove or two, I smash it with a butter knife and that seems to loosen the skins for easy removal.  A clove or two raw is good for fighting off a cold.


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 22, 2015)

Seabreeze, how exactly do you smash it? Do you mean hit it or do you just press down with the flat end of the knife?

I always just cut off the ends and kind of peel, messy job.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 22, 2015)

I've done that using a mason jar. It works fairly well but requires a lot more than 30 seconds of hard shaking. I'll give the folgers can a try next summer when we harvest the garlic.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 22, 2015)

yeah... I just whack it under the flat edge of a knife.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 22, 2015)

I smash the cloves with the flat end of my knife as well. I think Durgan's idea is a good one if you had to do a quantity of garlic cloves.
They sell other styles:
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=garlic+skin+remover+pics&qpvt=garlic+skin+remover+pics&FORM=IGRE

And another suggestion: I think one of those rubberized hot mits might do the job too. Put the cloves inside and smush it around inside.
Durgan's idea is great IMO because he's reusing and repurposing in a good way.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 22, 2015)

Ramblin Rose said:


> Seabreeze, how exactly do you smash it? Do you mean hit it or do you just press down with the flat end of the knife?
> 
> I always just cut off the ends and kind of peel, messy job.



I just lay the butter knife blade flat on the clove, then hit it once or twice with the 'heel' of my hand.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 22, 2015)

I whack them with the flat end of the meat pounder.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh O.O...I never thought of that. Good idea, that ol' meat pounder never gets any use. Now it will


----------



## Steve (Jan 25, 2015)

I use fresh garlic a lot..
I just lie the clove on the cutting board, lay my chopping knife over it and give it a good smash..
The clove smashes a bit but the skin comes off in one piece extremely easy..
I then cut off the end and chop the cloves fine to cook with......

I tried using a Tupperware bowl and shaking but that didn't work as well and it took twice as long...


----------

